
3D printing produces a curious lightweight motorcycle - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21699432-3d-printing-produces-curious-lightweight-motorcycle-alloy-angels
======
glaberficken
Interestingly, this is using mostly bicycle (mountain-bike) components not
traditional motorcycle parts.

From the photos I can identify at least these as mtb/bicycle parts:

    
    
        - front suspension forks
        - disk brakes
        - rear shock
        - handlebars
        - tires
    

So basically this is a heavy electric bicycle with no pedals to push when the
battery runs out.

The frame looks great though! Might have applications in other forms.

edit: By looking closely at the videos on their website you can see weld marks
that show the frame was probably 3d printed in sections and then welded
together.

~~~
glaberficken
(Can´t edit top comment anymore)

Meanwhile I was curious about the tires and noticed that it has different
front and back tires Turns out neither is built for speed, one is a cruiser
bike tire, the other is a fat bike tire.

 _[Back tire]_
[https://static.wixstatic.com/media/ee8ba9_3c48823dff9e4cdaad...](https://static.wixstatic.com/media/ee8ba9_3c48823dff9e4cdaad5fb6a20ca3b17f~mv1.jpg/v1/fill/w_824,h_549,al_c,q_90,usm_0.66_1.00_0.01/ee8ba9_3c48823dff9e4cdaad5fb6a20ca3b17f~mv1.jpg)

Vee Rubber Vee Mission Fat Bike Folding Tyre

This is a Fat Bike tire (A mountain bike "type" that went mainstream in the
last few years. where the proposition is to have a bike with extremely large
diameter tires (for mtb standards) to roll over obstacles or to "float" on top
of sand/loose gravel/snow (well for snow use it already existed for a long
time, but was quite a niche thing)

back tire more info: [http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYVEVMFB/vee-rubber-vee-
mission-...](http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYVEVMFB/vee-rubber-vee-mission-fat-
bike-folding-tyre)

 _[Front tire]_
[https://static.wixstatic.com/media/ee8ba9_7a508f9284164dddbf...](https://static.wixstatic.com/media/ee8ba9_7a508f9284164dddbffc788efec19eab~mv1.jpg/v1/fill/w_1047,h_710,al_c,q_85,usm_0.66_1.00_0.01/ee8ba9_7a508f9284164dddbffc788efec19eab~mv1.jpg)

This looks like a cruiser/low rider tire

front tire more info:
[http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2016/Parts/Cruiser/Tires-
Tub...](http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2016/Parts/Cruiser/Tires-Tubes/Berm-
Master-Tire.aspx)

[http://www.classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tubes-Parts/Berm-
Master...](http://www.classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tubes-Parts/Berm-
Master-24-x-3-0-pure-black.html)

~~~
at-fates-hands
>> This is a Fat Bike tire (A mountain bike "type" that went mainstream in the
last few years.

As you point out, the tire has a very specific use. I see these _everywhere_
now and its clear it has become a some kind of fashion trend now. I see people
out riding them on city streets all over my city - makes no sense to me
really.

~~~
obsurveyor
When I see these when I'm out biking, all I can think of is "Man, the rolling
resistance on that bike must be immense." I live in the Midwest so we can get
some snow but funny enough, I never see those bikes out in it. Also, it's flat
as heck here and there's no trail biking to speak of.

------
sandworm101
Not a motorcycle. This is an electric bicycle. Forgetting the weight of the
bike, that front brake isn't enough to properly handle the mass of a rider
panic-braking at 100kph.

Also, look into modern Japanese motorcycle design. Their frames are much less
than 6kg. Many don't have anything worthy of being called a frame. The rear
swing arm is bolted to the engine block, with the only load-bearing structure
being between that and the triple clamp (The bit where the front forks
attach).

These are proper electric motorcycles:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TT_Zero](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TT_Zero)

And here is what they can do:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlxZs2-gICc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlxZs2-gICc)

~~~
sandworm101
If anyone here is interested in design, look into what I meant by Japanese
bikes. Motorcycles, all of them, can be divided into those with integrated
engines and those with engines sitting inside frames. In Japan, where the
entire bike was built by the same people and was meant for export, the result
was engines with parts bolted on to create a bike. There are all sorts of
weight/reliability advantages in doing this. In the west, the engine was built
at a different factory and sat on mounts inside the frame ... exactly like the
arrangement in the OP here. So whenever you see a two-wheeled vehicle with an
engine wrapped inside a larger frame, know that it was the result of a very
different development process.

~~~
cb18
_look into what I meant by Japanese bikes._

Do you have any links or more specific search terms?

~~~
sandworm101
"The big four" are Honda, Suzuki, Yamaha and Kawasaki. This group does on
occasion act together, specifically when a few years ago there was an
agreement to limit bikes to 300kph in reaction to the Hayabusa and associated
tech that suggested a topspeed war was about to happen.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzuki_Hayabusa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzuki_Hayabusa)

It's a great bike. A true monster but also easy to ride, particularly for
short people. So everyone knew a faster bike was on the horizon.

~~~
cb18
I was curious about the variance in the design you mentioned, reading the
comment again, I got more of what you meant. So this is something unique to
all Japanese bikes and has been something of a mainstay? At first read
through, I mistakenly got the idea this was some new innovation. But now I get
what you were saying about how these companies are vertically integrated much
like Apple, so all components of the product can be more tightly integrated.

So what would you say the main advantages here are? The bike can perform
better in terms of handling because all parts are designed to work most
effectively with the others?

How much does the engine shape/design vary with Japanese bikes compared to
bikes of other origins? Different attachment points with the engine to the
other components?

Do you know of any pictures of a Japanese bike without the body shell/faring
on it, or just the bare frame?

Quick Edit:

Do you have any opinion on what you think the best Japanese touring and/or
dual sport bikes are?

~~~
sandworm101
Honda's VFR line, specifically the VFR800.

Bolting everything to the engine means lighter weight. It allows one to
isolates loads/jobs. The weight of the rider on the seat is handled by a very
light frame, a frame that doesn't have to deal with forces from the rear wheel
shocks. And with the rear swing arm attached directly to the transmission,
which is built into the engine block, nothing is wobbling around. But to do
this you need a well-balanced engine. Watch any harley accelerate. It's engine
is bouncing around on soft mounts.

Here is the definitive japanese sportbike, the honda CRB600. The last pic is
"naked", ie without the plastic fairings and "birdcage" that holds the
instrument cluster and windscreen. Look at how tightly integrated everything
is. You don't normally get engineering like that in a vehicle selling for only
12k. Chances are you can pick up a slightly used one for 6k.

[http://www.redline.co.za/Honda%20CBR600RR.htm](http://www.redline.co.za/Honda%20CBR600RR.htm)

~~~
cb18
cool, thanks!

------
monk_e_boy
Less than 20% of the page is visible on kindle fire. Then a full screen advert
pops up with nothing in it. Not even aclose button. I despair. Anyone got a
better link?

Edit: [http://www.lightrider.apworks.de/](http://www.lightrider.apworks.de/)

------
893helios
This is interesting there is a definite niche market for small, lightweight
electric commuter motorcycles. I think this motorcycle (It's not bicycle), is
a good demonstration piece and a cute collectors item. But there design flaws
that put this out being a production machine in it's current configuration.
The components (wheels, brakes, etc) seem to be undersized for the task at
hand. But considering the whole bike weights roughly 70lbs I believe it will
work over all over the short term. Braking from 40mph on those brakes and
forks would be interesting. Also foot pegs integrated into the frame may look
good but in a low slide crash could prove catastrophic.

~~~
ahlatimer
> Also foot pegs integrated into the frame may look good but in a low slide
> crash could prove catastrophic.

They also appear to have a taper to them, leading to a somewhat thin edge. My
dad still has the scar from when he put a footpeg into his foot on a
motorcycle when he was younger. That was from a fixed but fairly blunt
footpeg. No idea the kind of damage this thing would do.

------
andrewfelix
6kg for an ebike frame is not lightweight at all. Downhill mountain bike frame
with traditional aluminium tubing weigh less and have to handle much greater
forces.

~~~
reustle
This is not an ebike, it is an electric motorcycle. They are similar, but
definitely separate classes. 13 lbs is crazy light for a motorcycle frame.

~~~
glaberficken
The thing is this really isn't a motorcycle at all.

The tires are Bicycle tires (cruiser tires for one) not rated at all for the
kinds of speeds they are advertising.

The front suspension while rated for MTB downhill use (which puts up with some
heavy stress loads) would need to be tested for those speeds as well.

The fact that they are taking speculative pre-orders for a $56,000 product and
don't even give out a parts spec on their website is very fishy.

~~~
memco
Even though it is constructed from bicycle parts, this would be considered a
motorcycle by legal standards in the US. Ebikes in the US generally are not
allowed to exceed 20mph, but the motor in this can go well above that limit. I
believe the limit is actually lower in the EU[1]. They may have to market this
as a motorcycle on this fact alone.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_bicycle_laws#European...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_bicycle_laws#European_Union_definition)

~~~
zardo
>Even though it is constructed from bicycle parts, this would be considered a
motorcycle by legal standards in the US.

Without DOT approved tires, it's legal status is off-road vehicle.

------
leaveyou
> At some €50,000 ($56,000) each, it is not just the bike that is exotic but
> also the price.

And the buyer must have an "exotic" brain

Who would pay 160% the price of a Tesla 3 for this "aerospace-motorcycle"
which is actually a lousy electric bike..

~~~
morganvachon
This is a prototype, a first of its kind. Of course it's going to be insanely
expensive in such a limited run. It's also (hopefully) going to be refined and
improved in testing, and the future generations will be cheaper and more
efficient.

I also get the feeling they are limiting the top speed not due to technical
limitations, but for safety reasons since it's an unproven frame. Once they
work out the weak spots, they will likely increase the top speed and range,
and simultaneously bring the price down to a realistic level (assuming
consumer interest).

~~~
paulmd
3D printing is not currently a technology that gets significantly cheaper with
mass production. The assembly process would get cheaper with volume, but I
suspect a lot of the cost is in that huge metallic frame component they
printed.

The usual trick is to 3D print large components folded up and unfold them
afterwards - I don't think that would be very feasible for a bike frame that
needs to be stiff, but you never know.

------
Derpdiherp
While an interesting concept -

"The motorcycle is driven by a 6kW electric motor and battery. It reaches a
top speed of 80kph and hits 45kph in three seconds."

Considering they're pushing this as the strongest possible, lightest possible
frame - you'd think they'd focus on more impressive statistics.

------
tantalor
> This complex and hollow structure could not have been made with anything
> other than a 3D printer

Eh? What about die casting? That's how we usually make complex shapes out of
metal like an engine block.

------
theophrastus
Some materials scientist must have already done their thesis on this problem:
optimally span two spatially separate beams with a homogeneous material
transmitting some impedance designated force between them and subjected to
increasing mass reduction. Given a ceramic material (strong in compression)
we'll assume we end up with some sort of bone matrix [1]; a bit like we see
here for this 3d printed frame. But given metals what do we observe?

[1] [http://goo.gl/SdtMoc](http://goo.gl/SdtMoc)

------
Dwolb
Does anyone with an aerodynamics background know more about the holes in the
frame?

How do you think about whether this frame on the bike is better for
aerodynamics than a more continuous but wider surface?

~~~
cglace
Wouldn't the big human on top of it be the worst part of its aerodynamics?

~~~
7Z7
That's a given in either case, though.

------
reustle
There are more photos and details on their website

[http://www.lightrider.apworks.de/](http://www.lightrider.apworks.de/)

------
radarsat1
So much for 3D printing being the harbinger of inexpensive, home-made objects
>.<

But in any case I'm more curious about the design approach, which others are
suggesting involves optimisation. Could be, I'm not sure, (could design such a
thing in solidworks by hand) but I'd love to read about it. For instance I'd
love to know if it takes into account wind resistance, and if so, do they use
fluid mechanics simulation to test it? Is it compared with real-life wind
tunnel results? The combination of 3D printing and simulation/optimisation is
a really interesting avenue for future design and construction.

~~~
tfinniga
If you're interested in this kind of thing you might want to take a look at
Autodesk Dreamcatcher.

I'm not sure which software APWorks used. They're worked with Autodesk in the
past, but I wasn't able to find any information about this case. In any case,
it is almost certainly topology optimization.

Disclaimer: I work at Autodesk

------
lloda
Looks like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topology_optimization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topology_optimization)

------
justinclift
This looks like the kind of structure generated by an algorithmic solver when
given a motorcycle chassis as input, mount point definitions for mountain bike
pieces, and material data for their custom "Scalmalloy" material.

Kind of a weird hodge-podge, but nifty looking. :)

Anyone know which software they used for the material optimisation?
solidThinking Inspire?

------
blahedo
So the 3D printing spits out a big chunk of finished product that "could not"
be made by assembling parts more conventionally.

What happens when a piece breaks? Just throw the whole thing out?

~~~
Ftuuky
Recycle and reprint it again.

~~~
schiffern
Neither the consumer nor a repair shop will have the 3D printer to do that,
and it would be almost as expensive as buying a new bike anyway (after the
labor).

Worse, economy of scale means that you could just buy a new frame from the
manufacturer for less than making one yourself.

So in practice this option boils down to "throw the bike and/or frame out
(scrapyard) and buy a new one."

------
JulianMorrison
Someone really should make a Giger alien mod of that, paint it back with clear
resin wet look gloss on top and a xenomorph head over the headlight. It would
look amazing.

------
Fuxy
Too bad the price is so high I always wanted to get a electric motorcycle and
this seems like an interesting one to get.

------
kecks
How do I read this site with uBlock? Graylisting all requests/scripts only
gave me a header and a footer.

~~~
gorhill
I am assuming you are using uBO in "medium mode"[1]? If so, simply locally
noop-ing `static-economist.com` will allow the page to render fine.

[1] [https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wiki/Blocking-
mode:-medium...](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wiki/Blocking-mode:-medium-
mode)

------
philippnagel
Interesting. Does anyone know a more affordable electric motorcycle?

~~~
vvanders
Zero is actually a bit more reasonable(~$10k):
[http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/](http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/)

